

Google's internal Mac Ops team releases some tools for controlling fleet of Macs - timothya
http://code.google.com/p/google-macops/

======
timothya
Looks like the announcement was made here:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/109088229817689076273/posts/M3zH...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/109088229817689076273/posts/M3zHnfEQMUw)

